# 10 Speakers?



## 77gp (May 27, 2013)

Car is suppose to have 1o speakers but I am not finding them. Only 6. Where would all 10 be if I had them?


----------



## ericlecarde (Jun 17, 2013)

Components in front count as two each and rear panel 2-ways are two as well. Yea, its a marketing thing.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you have the originals I had mine refurbed by a great old skool guy did a great job cheap.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

There are 2 ea. 6.5" woofers in the rear deck, 2 ea. 6.5" 2-ways in the rear side panels, and 2 ea. 6.5" mids in the doors, with 2 ea. small 
tweeters under the defrost vent trim on the dash. This is only 8 speakers, unless you count the rear sides 2-ways as four speakers.


----------

